# Liquid Assets 503 bbq and hop sept 3rd



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

Let us know if youre going to make it. Free beer and food.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

from what time to what time is the picnic gonna be?


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

DAMN BRING THAT SHITB 2 SO. CALI!


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

Raffling off a car on 100 spokes, free beer, food, what else could yo ask for!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Aug 23 2006, 09:11 PM~6029616
> *Raffling off a car on 100 spokes, free beer, food, what else could yo ask for!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Naked ho's serviceing us all day long LOL :0 :biggrin: willbe there what time does it start???


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 23 2006, 09:28 PM~6029750
> *Naked ho's serviceing us all day long LOL :0  :biggrin: willbe there what time does it start???
> *




:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 18 2006, 08:06 PM~5998250
> *DAMN BRING THAT SHITB 2 SO. CALI!
> *



COME ON UP BIG DOG!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

just around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

The word is there are already some hops planned????


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Aug 18 2006, 12:25 PM~5995053
> *Let us know if youre going to make it.  Free beer and food.
> *





FREE BEER AND FOOD :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

there will be a stick so the haters cant get it twisted, ONLY WAY WHEN THERE IS MONEY ON THE LINE-

THEN WILL SEE WHO COMES REAL AND WHO IS FAKE.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I've seen the haters get the numbers twisted on the sticks before too. 

But if Big Tony and SK are on the stick then it's all good.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

there will be a stick so the haters cant get it twisted, ONLY WAY WHEN THERE IS MONEY ON THE LINE-

THEN WILL SEE WHO COMES REAL AND WHO IS FAKE.


So there is some bettin' going on ???????????????


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

whats up liquid assets. I'LL be commin thru


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 30 2006, 09:21 PM~6076778
> *I've seen the haters get the numbers twisted on the sticks before too.
> 
> But if Big Tony and SK are on the stick then it's all good.
> *


Im not reading any sticks anymore im tired of getting accused of cheating people on the sticks but i will have a nice big stick for the ladies to read hang out on ride one what ever they want to do with it :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS IMPOSSIBLE TO MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY WE ALL KNOW THAT.

CISCO THE WAGONS COMIN RIGHT?

FIRST ON DECK Q-TRANNYZA


TONY U R HIGHLARRYASSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

ITS IMPOSSIBLE TO MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY WE ALL KNOW THAT.

CISCO THE WAGONS COMIN RIGHT?

FIRST ON DECK Q-TRANNYZA


TONY U R HIGHLARRYASSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


hell ya the wagons comin can't wait for the new springs to breakin pullin um out right now while my compresor charging. 
I haven't seen any q-tanza lately??????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE WILL BE CALLIN HIM OUT------ CISCO YOU A REAL RIDER- LOVE THAT TALK!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

who's Q- tranza and whats about to go down? some one fill me in on this.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

I HEARD THAT BIGTIME AND INDIVIDUALS IS GONNA COME OUT AND PLAY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 31 2006, 08:38 PM~6083482
> *who's Q- tranza and whats about to go down? some one fill me in on this.
> *


BIG MAN BEHIND A COMPUTER SCREEN- BUT WONT BUCK UP ON WHO HE IS- ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH *SOMEONE* KNOWS WHO HE IS.

C U ALL ON SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

So what time thisthing start at and can some one do some kidna directions for us oh ya you all missed out on some bomb ass steaks bites tonight :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

WTF IS THIS THING STILL GOING ON?? IF SO WHAT TIME DOES IT START


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

10 or 11


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 3 2006, 12:55 AM~6094937
> *10 or 11
> *


AM??? HOLY SHIT THATS EARLY LOL ITS DOWN OFF OF MARINE DRIVE CORRECT???


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Off hwy 84
exit 14 - Fairway
North on 207th ave
Right on Sandy
Left of 223rd
Cant miss it.

See you all there!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

getten ready to bounce right now :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I wanted tro say thanks to the Liquid Assets 503 crew and everyone that helped out at the bbq today was one of the best times i have had in a long time at a NW event and i would also like to thank them for the CAR i won in the raffle too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 3 2006, 05:41 PM~6097726
> *I wanted tro say thanks to the  Liquid Assets 503  crew and everyone that helped out at the bbq today was one of the best times i have had in a long time at a NW event and i would also like to thank them for the CAR i won in the raffle too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



one of the best this year by far, we left around 5 or 6pm and they were still bbq'in
fuckin tony, always winnin shit.....  
im gonna save up a few dollors and take you to vegas lucky mofo :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD TIMES!!!!!!!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

pics?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

How did the hop go?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

POST PICS  
WHAT KIND OF RIDE DID YOU WIN TONY :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Sep 3 2006, 07:20 PM~6097876
> *one of the best this year by far, we left around 5 or 6pm and they were still bbq'in
> fuckin tony, always winnin shit.....
> im gonna save up a few dollors and take you to vegas lucky mofo :biggrin:
> *


Shit i wish i only win in raffles vegas cost me $11k last year


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Sep 3 2006, 09:33 PM~6098618
> *POST PICS
> WHAT KIND OF RIDE DID YOU WIN TONY :thumbsup:
> *


86 cutlass with new paint custom guts and brand new rims


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

how much for the car big tony or are you gonna keep it ?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

dam no pics?


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

It was real cool liquid assets did an awesome job and everyone else did too. Alot of cool people came out today.The park was a good spot and the drive by the water was great See yall at the Albany show next Saturday


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 3 2006, 11:33 PM~6099273
> *86 cutlass with new paint custom guts and brand new rims
> *


lets see a picture


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 4 2006, 12:26 AM~6099495
> *lets see a picture
> *


No pic access right now riders has them im sure he will poist them when he gets a chance


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

what color is it ?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 4 2006, 12:33 AM~6099515
> *No pic access right now riders has them im sure he will poist them when he gets a chance
> *



hey tony ill trade you a canadian girl for that car!!!
you know who im talking about :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks Liquid Assets for the great BBQ. Had lots of fun. Big up to you for DRIVING that big body from Oregon City. Ur crazy dog. Hey Big T i told you that you would win that car.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin: good times,good food,great to see everyone out there.should have got me a plate to go them ribs were off the chain :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RIBS WERE THE SHIT - THAT THANKS GOTTA GO OUT TO DIRK , MYRON AND THERE FAMILIES COOKING 4 TO STRAT DAYZ FOR THE LOVE OF THIS SPORT OF LOWRIDING. ALL THEM PEOPLE ARE REAL PEEPS!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TEAM JENDAS KEPT THERE TEAM PROUD NICE JOB FELLAS

CANT FORGET THE NEWEST RIDER TO THE GAME CHRIS WITH THE BUMPER BLUEZ - FIRST TIME EVER TO HOP HIS FULLY DECKED TURTLE AND ON HIS OWN SWITCH!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 4 2006, 09:59 AM~6101026
> *TEAM JENDAS KEPT THERE TEAM PROUD NICE JOB FELLAS
> 
> CANT FORGET THE NEWEST RIDER TO THE GAME CHRIS WITH THE BUMPER BLUEZ - FIRST TIME EVER TO HOP HIS FULLY DECKED TURTLE AND ON HIS OWN SWITCH!!
> *


 :0 :0 so who got the pics bro :angry: :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

UNATHORIZED COMMERICAL VIDEOGRAPHY PROHIBITED

GREAT ADDITION!! THAT ONES GOING IN MY CASE 4 SURE -FLOSSIN TV GREAT KICKIN IT IF U NEED TO BORROW SOME VIDEO HIT ME UP- THAT GOES OUT TO THE WHOLE COMCAST CREW WITH LIKE 4 CAMERAS ON SCENE FOR CABLE ACCESS NICE JOB TO GARY B. WE THANK AARON AND WILL FOR THE EXCLUSIVES REEL RIDERS RECOGNIZE REEL RIDERS

Q-TRANVEST WHERE WERE U? CAUGHT THE HOP?

IM LOOKIN TO HOP CARS IN MY CATEGORY - ANY BIG BODIES OUT THERE??


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 4 2006, 12:50 AM~6099562
> *hey tony ill trade you a canadian girl for that car!!!
> you know who im talking about :biggrin:
> *


He told me last night he was going to put 28's and a lift on the car and call it "N.W Donk"


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHA- TELLEM TO KEEP THAT ONE IN WASHINGTON THEN


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

He said he moving to Portland when they do the magizine cover shoot and wear a R.C. shirt :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

can we get a few pictures of what went down, a pic of the ribs on the BBQ ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THEY COMMIN HOMIE- GOOD CHOP BIG RICK!! HAHA :cheesy:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Great BBQ, The Hops were awesome! Got some real good footage of the hop and the crowd going crazy. Look for vol 4!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG I PUT IT DOWN LIKE REEL RIDERS!!!!!

SEE U NEXT WEEK LEE AND CREW IN ALBANY SATURDAY
ROYAL IMAGE U GUYS BEEN DOWN WITH ME SINCE DAY 1 MUCH LOVE AND THANKS FOR THE EXCLUSIVE ON YOUR SHOW!!!!

HOP SHOULD BE HOT $$$$

THEN BACK TO HILLSBORO ON SUNDAY

ANYONE WITH RIDER CHRONICLES ISSUES SEE IT WITH YOUR CAR NOT YOUR MOUTH - :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

DAMN I MISSED A GOOD BBQ FUCK HAD TO GO OUTTA TOWN BUT WILL BE THERE NEXT WEEKEND FOR SURE. OH BY THE WAY BIG PROPS TO MY BOYS FROM THE BIG "I" FOR PUTTIN IT DOWN. WHATS UP RIDER ?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

ALSO I HEARD AARON DROVE THE LAC MADD PROPS TO YOU TO HOMIE YOU ARE CRAZY AS HELL. NA YOU JUST A REAL RIDER! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT BIG J
SORRY U MISSED IT BRO- U WOULD HAVE ENJOYED THE HOP!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 4 2006, 10:27 AM~6101192
> *THEY COMMIN HOMIE- GOOD CHOP BIG RICK!! HAHA :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :angry: come on ryan and post the pics big homie


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY NW RIDERS CAN I GET SOME INFO ON NEXT WEEKEND WHATS GOING ON AND WHERE WHAT TIME .


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHERE'S THA PICS :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RIDER ALWAYS COMES THROUGH :biggrin: 

CHECK OUT THE GALLERY SECTION FOR DA HOP PICS

C U SOON BIG JOKER


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

NICE PICS RIDER


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS DOG THEM PICS ARE STRAIGHT OUT THE VIDEO CAMERA- TO SHOW ALL THE CARS AT THEIR HIGHEST POINT IN THE AIR


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lets see tonys 100.00 car


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

man i wanna know if tony is gonna keep it or sell it


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP CISCO- ME 2


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

I think this guy is some kind of celeb or something cover of LNT video, wins a car, Cover of riders vol 4 it look like. Man :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

I will ask big tony what he plans to do tonight when i see him at the acropolis. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

damn he was still in town?? shyt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 5 2006, 12:14 AM~6105997
> *damn he was still in town?? shyt
> *


Yep had to go try out one of my new favorite this is the big burger at the acrop damn i may just have to move down here strippers steak bites and not this bog ass burger :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 5 2006, 02:39 AM~6106275
> *Yep had to go try out one of my new favorite this is the big burger at the acrop damn i may just have to move down here strippers steak bites and not this bog ass burger :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit thats huge.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

IM LOOKIN TO HOP CARS IN MY CATEGORY - ANY BIG BODIES OUT THERE??
[/quote]

hmmmm let me see............. do i hear a house call here in the near future?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

know of any?


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

Liquid Assets 503 would like to thank everbody that was at the bbq. We think the event went really well and hope everybody had a great time. Can't wait to see ya all next time.

Thanks


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 5 2006, 01:06 PM~6109427
> *know of any?
> *


i may know of one. his car is in the shop but once it comes out then i\'m pretty sure he will be more than happy to nose you up!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cool i know some that wont big dawg


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

SO COME ON BIG TONE AND POST UP SOME PICS OF YOUR NEXT HOPPER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Sep 5 2006, 02:26 PM~6109623
> *Liquid Assets 503 would like to thank everbody that was at the bbq.  We think the event went really well and hope everybody had a great time.  Can't wait to see ya all next time.
> 
> Thanks
> *


Def a good show, Big turnout!

Tony, I have never see a burger that big except on tv, lol.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Sep 6 2006, 05:32 PM~6118646
> *Def a good show, Big turnout!
> 
> Tony, I have never see a burger that big except on tv, lol.
> *


Go to the ACROP


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

i saw some of the hop on sunday but then i left to get some food. but i heard that UCE out hopped a red big body i think it was rider chronicals. i just want to make sure if that was true or just lies. does anyone know?


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Vol 4


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WWW.RIDERCHRONICLES.COM

WHO DID U WANT 2 WIN??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TATORTOT WAS THERE WHAT DID U SEE G?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

big tonys 100.00 cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

I WASNT THERE BUT ALL I CAN SAY IS BIGTIME IS # 1 IN THE NORTHWEST


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Our Cameras see everything. you cant get it on vol 4. the HOMIES can see it via weblink


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SHOW ME LOSING ON THE STICK THEN--- WEBLINK?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SHOW ME LOSING ON THE STICK THEN--- WEBLINK?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG BODY WILL BE IN ALBANY BRING IT ON HATERS HAHAHAHA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 30 2006, 06:39 PM~6076179
> *there will be a stick so the haters cant get it twisted, ONLY WAY WHEN THERE IS MONEY ON THE LINE-
> 
> THEN WILL SEE WHO COMES REAL AND WHO IS FAKE.
> *



I PREDICTED THE FUTURE :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 09:32 PM~6120470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY STARTING BIG IS $120.00


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

i'll give tone 120 and another ine of those bugers just let me get my truck


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WADDUP CISCO


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

waitin for some pics somebody please :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

Heres a pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Ya you know UCE did it BiG.... We had alot of fun, real good BBQ ....
BiG BaD UCE :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Sep 6 2006, 10:03 PM~6120675
> *Heres a pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


Just making sure everbody knows that those rides are Liquid Assets 503!!!!!!! The town car is mine "Bumper Bluez" and the fleetwood is my bro's "Liquid Assets".


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

man don't lie maclcy1 told me those where his :biggrin:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

naw I got the cutty fam....


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

i heard a story about a FORK. whats that about. big ups to UCE for doing tha dam thing.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WWW.RIDERCHRONICLES.COM GALLERY SECTION U DECIDE

BIG UPS TO INDIVIDUALS WITH MOST THE HOPPERS OUT THERE THAT DAY SUPPORTIN 503


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 6 2006, 09:59 PM~6121030
> *i heard a story about a FORK. whats that about. big ups to UCE for doing tha dam thing.
> *


I HEARD IT WAS FROM HIS FINEST DINNERWARE SET


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHERE WAS PUROS LOCOS?? BRING IT TO ALBANY


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

you'll see sept.10


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY RIDER I LOOK AT THE GALLERY AND I AM COOL WITH YOU AND AARON BUT FROM THE LOOKS OF THE PICS ITS PRETTY DAMN CLOSE I CANT DECIDE BUT CAN SAY I GIVE BOTH OF YOU MADD PROPS FOR HOPPING TO FULLY SHOW CARS !


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

are you calling us out chronicals


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

wear the pics at?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IN THE GALLERY SECTION RIDERCHRONICLES.COM

NO IM NOT CALLIN MANUEL OUT. BIG TIME IS.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WELL I HEARD PURO LOCOS TALKING ALL THAT SHIT (OR SOMEONE FROM PURO LOCOS TALKING SHIT ABOUT THE PORTLAND SHOW HOP AGAINST INDIVIDUALS AND SAID THERE WOULD BE A REMATCH ON SEPT 3RD WELL SEPT 3RD HAS PAST AND ALL EVERYONE SAW WAS INDIVIDUALS #1 NORTHWEST IN THE HOP PIT. BIGTIME HYDRAULICS #1


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

THE CAR IS ALWAYS READY TO HOP IT GETS BORED SITTING COLLECTING DUST.


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

My Big homie got that....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Sep 6 2006, 10:14 PM~6121127
> *HEY RIDER I LOOK AT THE GALLERY AND I AM COOL WITH YOU AND AARON BUT FROM THE LOOKS OF THE PICS ITS PRETTY DAMN CLOSE I CANT DECIDE BUT CAN SAY I GIVE BOTH OF YOU MADD PROPS FOR HOPPING TO FULLY SHOW CARS  !
> *



FINALLY SOMTHIN POSITVE THANKS BRO- FAIR ANSWER DOG.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

are you there spokes person?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Sep 6 2006, 10:18 PM~6121160
> *My Big homie got that....
> *



CHIP LINES AT 30 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 6 2006, 10:19 PM~6121165
> *are you there spokes person?
> *


AND ALSO A CLIENT :biggrin:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

I know, I know.. do you have that on tape, cauce i was there when they said you got 31 and then he got 31, then you guys got heads up and he was higher.... every one saw that.... BUT it was a good hop for to Show cars.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOP STICK IS WHERE IT COUNTS

WE CAN DO IT AGAIN *ON THE STICKS*


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 7 2006, 12:19 AM~6121165
> *are you there spokes person?
> *


NAW JUST A HOMIE AND AM TIRED OF PEOPLE TALKIN SHTI ABOUT MY NOYS WHEN THEY DONT GET ON LIL OFTEN. SO LIKE I SAID INDIVIDUALS AND BIGTIME HYDRAULICS #1


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Sep 6 2006, 10:26 PM~6121204
> *I know, I know.. do you have that on tape, cauce i was there when they said you got 31 and then he got 31, then you guys got heads up and he  was higher.... every one saw that.... BUT it was a good hop for to Show cars.
> *


 THOSE PICS ARE STRAIGHT FROM THE CAMERA

ITS GREAT TO BE AN INDIVIDUAL


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WHAT? ICE BOX AND ROULETTE WENT BUMPER 2 BUMPER ? I GOT TO SEE A PICTURE.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Sep 7 2006, 12:26 AM~6121204
> *I know, I know.. do you have that on tape, cauce i was there when they said you got 31 and then he got 31, then you guys got heads up and he  was higher.... every one saw that.... BUT it was a good hop for to Show cars.
> *


AW SHIT MAX IS ON HERE. WHATS UP HOMIE HOW IS THE CUTTY ?


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

a homie you dont have to see the pic, just ask and poeple will tell you who won....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 7 2006, 12:34 AM~6121240
> *WHAT? ICE BOX AND ROULETTE WENT BUMPER 2 BUMPER ? I GOT TO SEE A PICTURE.
> *


x2


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

whats good fam....


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

BIG UPS TO BOTH FOR HOPPING BUT I STILL GOT TO SEE A PICTURE, TO CLEAN ASS CARS.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 6 2006, 10:34 PM~6121240
> *WHAT? ICE BOX AND ROULETTE WENT BUMPER 2 BUMPER ? I GOT TO SEE A PICTURE.
> *


RICK WHO SHOULD I HOP NEXT WITH THE BIG BODY :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I GOT MAPQUEST AND ADDRESS'S IF YOU NEED THEM :biggrin:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

ya ICEBOX hopped and won....


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

DAMN RIDER THATS GONNA BE ANOTHER FULL TIME JOB HOPPING EVERYONE. :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY maclcky1 I CANT WAIT FOR MY CAR TO GET DONE SO I CAN HAVE SOME FUN 2.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Sep 6 2006, 10:36 PM~6121253
> *a homie you dont have to see  the pic, just ask and poeple will tell you who won....
> *


DEPENDING ON WHO U ASK :biggrin: 

LOOK AT THE PIC MY TIRES LIKE 3 INCHES OVER THE BAG OTHER CAR HMMM?

I WONT BE HANDICAPPED WITH A BENT REAR END NEXT TIME. I STILL CAME LIKE A REAL O.G. DOES.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY BY THE WAY YOUR AVIATOR IS TIGHT. BIG UPS TO UCE I HAVE ALWAYS LIKE THE WAY YOU GUYS ROLL.


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

ya will see whos get done first


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 6 2006, 10:51 PM~6121325
> *DEPENDING ON WHO U ASK :biggrin:
> 
> LOOK AT THE PIC MY TIRES LIKE  3 INCHES OVER THE BAG OTHER CAR HMMM?
> ...



15 YEARS IN THE GAME I HEARD IT ALL.....


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY MAX ILL HIT U UP TOMMORROW HOMIE.


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Sep 6 2006, 10:52 PM~6121329
> *HEY BY THE WAY YOUR AVIATOR IS TIGHT.  BIG UPS TO UCE I HAVE ALWAYS LIKE THE WAY YOU GUYS ROLL.
> *


YA WHO STARTED THAT SHIT BACK IN THE DAY FOR PORTLAND?


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

coo


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

MAN IM TRYING ITS GETTING PREPED FOR PAINT. AND MY FRAME IS IN DA DRIVEWAY I NEED TO GET TO WORK ON IT ASAP.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Sep 6 2006, 10:47 PM~6121302
> *DAMN RIDER THATS GONNA BE ANOTHER FULL TIME JOB HOPPING EVERYONE.  :biggrin:
> *


GREATNESS BRINGS HATENESS IM JUST A STREET RIDER


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

you did USO and we love you for that....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHICH ONE DO I PULL UP ON FIRST?? YOUNGSTERS


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 6 2006, 11:53 PM~6121334
> *15 YEARS IN THE GAME I HEARD IT ALL.....
> *


HOW ABOUT THIS ONE.
I ONLY HAVE 3 SOLENOIDS


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

how about manuel?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Sep 6 2006, 10:57 PM~6121351
> *you did USO and we love you for that....
> *


THANKS FOR THE RECOGNITION IN MY HEART I WILL ALWAYS BE *USO*.

GOOD LUCK WITH UCE.


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

if you see on the street, then.... do what you got to do fam, :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 6 2006, 10:59 PM~6121362
> *how about manuel?
> *



CALIEB GOTS THAT


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

well i rep UCE all-day....


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

right........


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Sep 6 2006, 11:00 PM~6121366
> *if you see on the street, then.... do what you got to do fam,  :biggrin:
> *


REEL RIDER TALK I KNEW ID GET IT OUT OF YA :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

BIG TIME'S 64 IS THAT SINGLE OR DOUBLE ?


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

you say calieb gots that, then why doent he till manuel in his face?


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

hahaha :biggrin: Same Team, Same Scheme, Same Dream. fam


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LET THE CARS TALK IN ALBANY SINCE U MISSED THE 3RD


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

why dont you answer my question? manuel was at the bbq why didnt big time go up and tell him they want to hop againts him. plus the regal is billys car not manuels. at the lowrider show who hopped the regal not manuel it was billy. so why dont they call him out.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

THATS IN CANADA RIGHT ?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

IS THE 64 CALIEB'S CAR


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

myspace time.... :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 7 2006, 01:13 AM~6121406
> *IS THE 64 CALIEB'S CAR
> *


ITS SCARES 64 BUT CALEB HAS DONE ALL OF THE WORK HIM AND SCARE


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Sep 6 2006, 11:16 PM~6121423
> *myspace time.... :biggrin:
> *



U STILL MY DOG!!


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote "HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH"

UCE was even sitting in his car while hopping!

Shoutout to Will

we got a <a href=\'http://www.licksntricks.com/vid/vol4a.wmv\' target=\'_blank\'>VOL 4 PREVIEW #1</a>


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey tator tot ill give you five min. and ill bet chronicals is going to start hating like always. he cant take a loss like a champ. always using excuses.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

you win some you lose some thats way it is


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U GOT THAT RIGHT - WHATS YOUR CAR AND WHO R U 94?

TATERTOT IS A NARK SO WHO CARES!! 

ARE U UCE SPOKESMAN TOT?

TELL UCE COME SEE ME IN ALBANY TOT

MANUEL IS PUROS LOCOS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 7 2006, 06:57 AM~6122558
> *U GOT THAT RIGHT - WHATS YOUR CAR AND WHO R U 94?
> 
> TATERTOT IS A NARK  SO WHO CARES!!
> ...


PS HE SITS IN HIS CAR CAUSE THATS THE WAY YOUR BUDDY CAN HIT HIS SWITCH- GO TAPE SOME BREAKDANCIN-


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PURO DO U OWN A CAR?


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

why do you want to know? you going to call me ou too.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

TELL UCE COME SEE ME IN ALBANY TOT

ryan don't try calln' people out through tator we been through this before you know the ##'s if you want a rematch. take your win on the stick and your def. on the nose up. your car wasn' t workn right


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COOL CISCO- KEEP MY NAME OUT HIS MOUTH AND ITS ALL GOOD

I AINT CALLIN OUT EVERYONE TWISTER JUST WANTED TO KNOW WHAT U GOT 4 A CAR PURO. ME AND MANUEL ARE COOL DONT KNOW Y U GOT SUCH HATE. ILL EXCEPT THE SECOND LOSS... AINT NO THANG


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

still....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE CADDY WILL BE IN ALBANY ANYONE ELSE FROM 503 GOIN? ITS YOUR CHANCE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

REMEMBER WHEN LOWRIDIN WAS FUN?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

looks like you guys had fun!we missed out!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

lowridin still is fun don't let computer ganstas keep ya down.







or sideliners without cars!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks bro 4 reel.... On a way more important level- Congrats to Jayson and Darlene - one thier first child a baby boy.- Still love u Big J
best of luck with a new family!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i just heard that a caprice with gull wing doors wants to pull up.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

LOL, I only "NARK" when idiot offender stalkers try to follow me home so get the facts out there buddy before you try to make me look bad again, I dont have a problems letting people know public information & truth.

Cisco see you in hillsboro on sunday.

I cant wait to see Puro Locos VS Big Time on sunday. Also Big Mike where you at man, fix you pw yet?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

BIHTIME HYDRAULICS #1


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 7 2006, 11:33 AM~6124193
> *i just heard that a caprice with gull wing doors wants to pull up.
> *


ryan kick back, your talkin about my wifes family now, 
sammy dont play, so dont test him...
you know we cool, and you know i will always tell you like it is, 
because i have that respect for you,
but dog..... your killin me, 
you starting all this drama for what reason...
when people want to be negative, dont respond to it, 
at the bbq you ask me why cats are dissin you, why your just tryin to make videos and 
guys are threatin to take it else where, your puttin yourself in it,
your doggin AV, pickin on tim like a bully, callin everyone out, 
"this is about more then just hoppin to some people,"
"its about respect, and your skating on that line," 
so please...... as a friend...... just chill.......



hit me up anytime you wanna talk........503-519-6365


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Sep 7 2006, 04:31 PM~6126412
> *ryan kick back, your talkin about my wifes family now,
> sammy dont play, so dont test him...
> you know we cool, and you know i will always tell you like it is,
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

rider chronicals you picked the wrong guy to miss with. the caprice is manuels family. he told me to let you know that next year you what out for that caprice its going to serve you and your big mouth. by the way dont start saying "oh me and manuel were cool" cause that is not going to work no more if you want to call him go ahead but his time you messed with family and that is a no-no.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey how does it feel to get served by something you started?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IT WAS THIRD HAND INFO ... ACCEPTED THE LOSS DAMN!!!!!

IT WASNT ME TAKIN IT TO FAR LAST WEEKEND EITHER. SO REWIND ALL YOUR CAMCORDERS

AS FOR ME ON MY SWITCH CHECKOUT LICK AND TRICKS VOL. 1


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

you crossed the line this time and there is no going back.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 7 2006, 07:07 PM~6127388
> *hey how does it feel to get served by something you started?
> *


HUH


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SO WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?????


you crossed the line this time and there is no going back


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

what do you think it means. next time watch what comes out of your mouth and dont mess with family. cause that what puro locos is family.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SO YOUR CLUB IS THREATING ME? 5039977188


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

DAMN WHY SO MUCH DRAMA OUT THE 503 WITH THERE OWN HOME TOWN PEOPLE ITS HOPPING NOT THE END OR THE BEGINGING OF THE WORLD PEOPLE RELIZE ITS ABOUT FUN NOT DRAMA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WOW DOG THATS WAY TO MUCH----SORRY I EVER HOPPED THAT CAR DAMN I WAS TRYIN TO REP THE 503 AINT NEVER SAID NUTTIN BAD TO MANUEL OR HIS CLUB


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 7 2006, 09:23 PM~6127511
> *DAMN WHY SO MUCH DRAMA OUT THE 503 WITH THERE OWN HOME TOWN PEOPLE ITS HOPPING NOT THE END OR THE BEGINGING OF THE WORLD PEOPLE RELIZE ITS ABOUT FUN NOT DRAMA
> *


It never ends, I am going to sell my cars and start collecting stamps. :cheesy:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

stop being stupid. no one is making threats. just why do you say shit that is not true. the caprice dont want to hop you. but you said it did so next year it will be looking for you dont get it twisted foo.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 7 2006, 08:25 PM~6127534
> *It never ends, I am going to sell my cars and start collecting stamps. :cheesy:
> *


FUCK THAT THE CLUE TATSE NASTY HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I WENT THERE 4 A GOOD TIME... NOT THAT :thumbsdown:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 7 2006, 07:26 PM~6127538
> *stop being stupid. no one is making threats. just why do you say shit that is not true. the caprice dont want to hop you. but you said it did so next year it will be looking for you dont get it twisted foo.
> *



I LIVE 4 2DAY NO TWISTIN HERE IT DID SOUND THREATENING- JUST CHECKIN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG TONY JUST WATCHED FOOTAGE FROM BACK 94 JENDAS GOT IT ITS HILARIUOUS- MULLET MANIA U GOTTA SEE IT FIRST EVER CHEHAHLIS - JENDA AND ME GETTIN 23" GREASY GARY IN THE PIT SHUE, GARRET AND I THINK JT- NEXT TIME U IN TOWN U GOTTA PEEP IT.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 7 2006, 09:26 PM~6127542
> *FUCK THAT THE CLUE TATSE NASTY HA HA HA :biggrin:
> *


Ya thats true, maybe ill collect vintage porns.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 7 2006, 09:39 PM~6127649
> *BIG TONY JUST WATCHED FOOTAGE FROM BACK 94 JENDAS GOT IT ITS HILARIUOUS- MULLET MANIA U GOTTA SEE IT FIRST EVER CHEHAHLIS - JENDA AND ME GETTIN 23" GREASY GARY IN THE PIT SHUE, GARRET AND I THINK JT- NEXT TIME U IN TOWN U GOTTA PEEP IT.
> *


Id like to see that also. :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NEXT TIME U THIS WAY HOMIE!!! P.S. HOWS THE LAC? I BUSTED MINE MINOR SET BACK


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 7 2006, 09:45 PM~6127690
> *NEXT TIME U THIS WAY HOMIE!!! P.S. HOWS THE LAC? I BUSTED MINE MINOR SET BACK
> *


Its fine, just trying to get started on this 59.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS YOURS.... BIG LEAGUE N IT NICE R.O. DIDNT KNOW THAT WAS YOURS SAY WHAT UP TO YOUR BOYZ 4 ME. HATS OFF 4 REEL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 7 2006, 09:48 PM~6127721
> *THATS YOURS.... BIG LEAGUE N IT NICE R.O. DIDNT KNOW THAT WAS YOURS SAY WHAT UP TO YOUR BOYZ 4 ME.  HATS OFF 4 REEL
> *


Thanks, wont be done for a while but it will be done right.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds like i missed a good show,oh well i was wishin i was there if that helps....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP BIG V


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS ALL GOOD I KNOW WHOS REEL AND WHO AINT- ITS ONLY BOUT LOWRIDING 2 ME. THATS RESPECT-


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHAT CAUSES ALL THE DRAMA IS PEOPLE RUNNING BACK SAYING HE SAID SHE SAID. LETS STOP THE 3RD GRADE DRAMA AND LETS ALL BE RIDERS TOGETHER AND LOWRIDE. MUCH RESPECT TO ALL MY FELLOW RIDERS SEE YA AT THE NEXT SHOW.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 7 2006, 09:07 PM~6127830
> *WHAT UP BIG V
> *


nadawhola big homie,still aint even loaded them pics to the comp.  

and things went from bad to worse for me today.....

pm me if ya wanna know


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ONE THING I VE LEARNED U CANT PLEASE EVERYONE JUST TAKES 2 OR 3 HATERS TO FUCK UP SOMETHIN GOOD


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Uce,Uce,Uce


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 7 2006, 08:39 PM~6127649
> *BIG TONY JUST WATCHED FOOTAGE FROM BACK 94 JENDAS GOT IT ITS HILARIUOUS- MULLET MANIA U GOTTA SEE IT FIRST EVER CHEHAHLIS - JENDA AND ME GETTIN 23" GREASY GARY IN THE PIT SHUE, GARRET AND I THINK JT- NEXT TIME U IN TOWN U GOTTA PEEP IT.
> *


I may be back tomorrow or sat i cant stay away from the acrop i also been looking for house in vancouver area gotto stay in wa you know LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COOL YOULL BE CLOSE TO MY PAD THEN!! LOOKIN 4 A GOOD BODYGUARD :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ANY FURTHER PROBLEMS QUESTIONS SOLUTIONS THREATS COMMENTS HERE IS MY NUMBER ONCE AGAIN 503 997 7188

THANKS FOR THE DVD WOODSIDE!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

man i'm still lookin for some pic from this damn bbq. max what up big uce coming out with a tight ass cutdog next spring.

puro loco 94 chill homie time will tell who comes out on top for now lets just dream about steak bites and a 100 cutlass. 
now that's the good life :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WOODY SUMMED IT UP AGAIN!! MAX IM ON YOUR SIDE YOUNGIN CANT WAIT TO SEE HER TOO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM SELLIN MY SHIT AND GETTIN A MINITRUCK NO WHERE I CAN GET A DANCIN BED?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Sep 7 2006, 09:59 PM~6128149
> *man i'm still lookin for some pic from this damn bbq. max what up big uce coming out with a tight ass cutdog next spring.
> 
> puro loco 94 chill homie time will tell who comes out on top for now lets just dream about steak bites and a 100 cutlass.
> ...


You cant forget about this bad boy :biggrin: its from the acrop too


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

You can do what we did and sell all your shit and the drama that goes with it and come play in the big sandbox with us. I bet you will have more fun then you have ever had. :biggrin: We be pullin mega wheelies off them dunes nows thats a hop!!! Hee hee....However I do miss some of you.  Much love

The Jenda's


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

you Know the cutdog is coming out clean for the 07....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I think more people need to relax and be more humble, sick of people proclaiming they are the best, just do what you do and everybody have fun.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 7 2006, 11:14 PM~6128681
> *I think more people need to relax and be more humble, sick of people proclaiming they are the best, just do what you do and everybody have fun.
> *


Well said i have other shit to say too but ill leave it alone dont want to start anymore drama for this shit not to mention this bullshit is throwing up all over the bbq post start a bash on all norhtwest hoppers topic in off topic for this garbage people


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I NEVER HAVE NEVER CLAIMED TO BE THE BEST BUT ILL TRY MY BEST.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 7 2006, 10:14 PM~6128681
> *I think more people need to relax and be more humble, sick of people proclaiming they are the best, just do what you do and everybody have fun.
> *


i agree


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 7 2006, 09:20 PM~6127936
> *ONE THING I VE LEARNED U CANT PLEASE EVERYONE JUST TAKES 2 OR 3 HATERS TO FUCK UP SOMETHIN GOOD
> *



I'm going to say this then I am done with it for good. Your the only hater in the NW. Eveybody else says shit about each others clubs and all but they stay chill or only to the homies, its all about who has the best car and the most inches but you talk to damn much. 

I have never done anything to you and you know that. the "video beef" was between you and mike, it was his call. you just refered to the first Licks N Tricks video when you were focused on your car, *trying to be in our video* (and i got proof so dont lie about it), and not trying to make your own videos. remember how I edited your weddign video when mike filmed it? so why you hating? Now your focused on pissing everybody off and not your car so your only getting clowned when you call everybody out and your only doing it to yourself. I heard you use to be a cool cat, chill out and get you shit together or stop.

Everybody in the NW is one big family, The NW is not that damn big so we all need get along and enjoy the summer, the partys, the car shows, the girls (thats for you Tony, lol) Lets all just enjoy it! If you want to be negative then dont come around anymore cause its not fun for everybody else when its like that. 

I look at things this way: You (as in whoever i talk to in my life) want to be cool then cool, if not then dont talk to me or say shit.

This is the word right here: Same Team, Same Scheme, Same Dream - Uce Car Club

Nothing but love and respect for all the Riders doign the damn thing, building a candy show car to hopping, even if it doesnt swing, We are here to make videos and put you all on the map! Im doing some big things right now with videos and TV Stations and I want to showcase ANYBODY who wants to be exposed to the Internet, Comcast, Direct TV. You all put so much work into your rides & bikes & we want to help get you all out there!

Jayson from UCE in portland just had that car he built in that music video! I want to help get you guys out there like that. I enjoy doing what I do, so I want to give back to you guys by exposing you and your hard work to the world!


DONT FORGET to come to the car show on sunday! I honestly think this is going to be the biggest hop of the summer, heard a few things and cant wait to see what happens! I feel like everybody in the NW is stepping it up this year and this is the show to prove it. Hope all of you have your cars ready and good luck, see you there. We will have a booth and doing a photoshoot so stop by, get a vol 3 and say whats up.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 7 2006, 11:01 PM~6128619
> *You can do what we did and sell all your shit and the drama that goes with it and come play in the big sandbox with us. I bet you will have more fun then you have ever had.  :biggrin: We be pullin mega wheelies off them dunes nows thats a hop!!! Hee hee....However I do miss some of you.  Much love
> 
> The Jenda's
> *



Sounds like a blast! Good to hear the fam is having fun, got any pics?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 8 2006, 12:20 AM~6128717
> *I NEVER HAVE NEVER CLAIMED TO BE THE BEST BUT ILL TRY MY BEST.
> *


I feel ya, I do as much as my finances allow. Which isnt enough sometimes.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 7 2006, 09:16 PM~6128270
> *IM SELLIN MY SHIT AND GETTIN A MINITRUCK NO WHERE I CAN GET A DANCIN BED?
> *


you can buy my truck............


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

jaime i will take your advice -im biting my lip off as we speak wwwoooowwwwweeee


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 7 2006, 11:01 PM~6128619
> *You can do what we did and sell all your shit and the drama that goes with it and come play in the big sandbox with us. I bet you will have more fun then you have ever had.  :biggrin: We be pullin mega wheelies off them dunes nows thats a hop!!! Hee hee....However I do miss some of you.  Much love
> 
> The Jenda's
> *


ill be playin in the mud instead :biggrin: 
but i know what ya mean brandy..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Sep 8 2006, 12:34 AM~6129076
> *I'm going to say this then I am done with it for good. Your the only hater in the NW. Eveybody else says shit about each others clubs and all but they stay chill or only to the homies, its all about who has the best car and the most inches but you talk to damn much.
> 
> I have never done anything to you and you know that. the "video beef" was between you and mike, it was his call. you just refered to the first Licks N Tricks video when you were focused on your car, trying to be in our video (and i got proof so dont lie about it), and not trying to make your own videos. remember how I edited your weddign video when mike filmed it? so why you hating? Now your focused on pissing everybody off and not your car so your only getting clowned when you call everybody out and your only doing it to yourself. I heard you use to be a cool cat, chill out and get you shit together or stop.
> ...


ok tim you made some sence,but damn homie did you have to write a novel.....? 
either way i still say lets roll for the fun of it and let the cars do the talkin,no sore losin,just take it as an L and come back when you have it workin better......


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

thats how you got to get a point across.

Albany for the first time tomorrow, how is the show?

Sunday will be tight!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Sep 8 2006, 01:34 AM~6129076
> *I'm going to say this then I am done with it for good. Your the only hater in the NW. Eveybody else says shit about each others clubs and all but they stay chill or only to the homies, its all about who has the best car and the most inches but you talk to damn much.
> 
> I have never done anything to you and you know that. the "video beef" was between you and mike, it was his call. you just refered to the first Licks N Tricks video when you were focused on your car, trying to be in our video (and i got proof so dont lie about it), and not trying to make your own videos. remember how I edited your weddign video when mike filmed it? so why you hating? Now your focused on pissing everybody off and not your car so your only getting clowned when you call everybody out and your only doing it to yourself. I heard you use to be a cool cat, chill out and get you shit together or stop.
> ...



nice way to say it


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Thank you, I mean its true, The NW is not that big cause not EVERYbody living in it goes to the show. Im into the scene in portland and as far as im concerned, portland is ten blocks, maybe 5 different promoters, a handfull of djs, and thousands of rappers, LOL j/p I support local artists (hit me up to get your music on the videos!!)

So forget all the bs and have a good time.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

vol.4 LA, SPOKANE, HILLSBORO, PORTLAND, CHEHALIS, YAKIMA ALBANY, SEATTLE, OLYMPIA AND MORE!!! TENITIVE RELEASE DATE
SUPER SHOW!!!!

4 VIDEOS AND A BUILT BIG BODY IN UNDER TWO YEARS- HATE THAT !! HAHA


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 8 2006, 11:09 AM~6131463
> *vol.4  LA, SPOKANE, HILLSBORO, PORTLAND, CHEHALIS, YAKIMA ALBANY, SEATTLE, OLYMPIA AND MORE!!! TENITIVE RELEASE DATE
> SUPER SHOW!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST MEANS IM ON THE GRIND!! :biggrin: 

U KNOW BIGPIMPN


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 8 2006, 11:27 AM~6131618
> *JUST MEANS IM ON THE GRIND!! :biggrin:
> 
> U KNOW BIGPIMPN
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS FUNNY I GOT MY CAR ON OTHERS VIDEOS- WHEN DO I GET TO SHOOT THEIR LOWRIDERS FOR MY VIDEO??? THATS NOT TALKN SHIT EITHER. :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> ITS FUNNY I GOT MY CAR ON OTHERS VIDEOS- WHEN DO I GET TO SHOOT THEIR LOWRIDERS FOR MY VIDEO??? THATS NOT TALKN SHIT EITHER. :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> WHATS UP NORTHWEST RIDERS. I STILL NEED THE INFO ON WHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND SO CAN YA HELP ME OUT WITH SOME INFO.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ALBANY WILL BE THE SPOT-- R.I. BOYZ I GOTTA RETURN THE LOVE!!!


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 8 2006, 07:50 AM~6130348
> *jaime i will take your advice -im biting my lip off as we speak wwwoooowwwwweeee
> *


THATS MY DOG...  
we learning as we get older, we got to set an example,
i really enjoy seeing when hoover and lord and everyone else bring there kids to
the shows, if i dident really think this lo lo scene was a part of something much bigger 
i two wouldent be as excited about it,
i think its something different to everyone, but i see alot of knuckle heads who would be doing alot more dirt if it wasent a alternative to some negative street shit,
the amateur boxing scene is the same thing, same people, just a different alternative.
so yall heard it, ryans in chill mode from now on, :cheesy: 
so everyone with a grudge lets just kick back
but, nothin wrong with a little friendly comp. but lets keep it at that level.....
dam....i feel like fuckin nelson mandella or something.... :biggrin: 
ill get off my soap box now.....but.......
today ......peace on lay it low........tomorrow....... world peace....should be a busy week


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cant promise Ill be in chill mode always- but i will give it a try, only other note- I would never ever let anyone use footage of my house on a dvd w/o premission. Think about it.

peace to all and c u 2 morrow in albany.

Big I will be in the house and in the pit :biggrin: 

Jaime u know where im comin from homie


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 8 2006, 05:10 PM~6133394
> *cant promise Ill be in chill mode always- but i will give it a try, only other note- I would never ever let anyone use footage of my house on a dvd w/o premission. Think about it.
> 
> peace to all and c u 2 morrow in albany.
> ...


TROUBLE MAKER........ :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

peace to all and c u 2 morrow in albany.

Big I will be in the house and in the pit :biggrin: 

Jaime u know where im comin from homie



:biggrin: 
cant make the shows this weekend but, hope its a success....
i might try and catch up with UCE in longbeach this weekend we will see...
but whats next on the northwest show schedule...???


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

you guys talk to much where's my pics?????????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 8 2006, 12:09 PM~6131463
> *vol.4  LA, SPOKANE, HILLSBORO, PORTLAND, CHEHALIS, YAKIMA ALBANY, SEATTLE, OLYMPIA AND MORE!!! TENITIVE RELEASE DATE
> SUPER SHOW!!!!
> 
> ...


when was you up here big homie?

i know about yak and chehalis,im talkin bout oly...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Sep 7 2006, 11:34 AM~6123831
> *lowridin still is fun don't let computer ganstas keep ya down.
> or sideliners without cars!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


PREECH! PLAYA! PREECH!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 8 2006, 05:39 PM~6133926
> *when was you up here big homie?
> 
> i know about yak and chehalis,im talkin bout oly...
> *



OUR BOY LORIDIN69


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 8 2006, 07:02 PM~6134529
> *OUR BOY LORIDIN69
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 8 2006, 08:02 PM~6134529
> *OUR BOY LORIDIN69
> *


:uh: 

again yall still lost me,

that blows,but either way ok whatever...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AHH HE TAPED IT?!?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ahh ok,

gotta remember i was outta the scene for a lil while.....


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Bluez_@Sep 6 2006, 10:03 PM~6120675
> *Heres a pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *




so are these the only pics besides the one of the big ass cheese burger?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 10 2006, 01:03 PM~6142556
> *so are these the only pics besides the one of the big ass cheese burger?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 10 2006, 02:21 PM~6142653
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the cheeseburger looked good...and yeah...are those the only two pics?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

any body got pics of the hop! they can post up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:dunno:




i was at the motocross races that weekend instead,i think i woulda rather been there though homies...


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

Liquid Assets BBQ Photo by benboutit


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

Liquid Assets BBQ Photo by benboutit


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for making it out this year..


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

UCE rep'in at the first annual Liquiad Assets BBQ :thumbsup:


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

Even Ryan couldn't get enough of the Liquid Assets ladies :biggrin:


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

They came, and they came hungry.


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

First time out.







:thumbsup:


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

They came out to play


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

Liquid Assets 503


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

He got up


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

So did he


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

But they both couldn't win


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Nice pics


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for cookin


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

This cat won the pumps in the raffel that day.


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

He won the rims in the raffel


----------



## benboutit (Sep 16, 2006)

And Tony had to win the car!


























Big thanks to Tony and all the riders that made it out that day.









See you all next year!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by benboutit_@Sep 16 2006, 04:11 AM~6185411
> *And Tony had to win the car!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: Alot of people ask me what im going to do with this car and i really dont know other ask if im going to hop it or sell it and if i was to seel it how much i wanted for it well im kinda curious to all who was there and saw the car what do you think its worth??? dot mater how much it cost me to get it :biggrin: but what do you all feal its wotrh or a fair market price for the car is???? thanks


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

car looked straight, if it runs good i could see it being a first lowrider
for some kid trying to get in the scene......2500.00...... 3000.00....:dunno:
might get more if you sat on it for the right buyer or throw a basic set up
in it, 
we all know you possably got a few pumps, motors laying around....
possably something you ALSO won at a show raffle sometime...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Sep 17 2006, 08:06 AM~6190313
> *car looked straight, if it runs good i could see it being a first lowrider
> for some kid trying to get in the scene......2500.00...... 3000.00....:dunno:
> might get more if you sat on it for the right buyer or throw a basic set up
> ...


LOL ture true


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

EXCELLENT PICS BENBOUTIT NICE JOB 4 REEL!! HOPE 2 C U SOON BRO.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2006, 03:01 AM~6190009
> *:0  :biggrin:  Alot of people ask me what im going to do with this car and i really dont know other ask if im going to hop it or sell it and if i was to seel it how much i wanted for it well im kinda curious to all who was there and saw the car what do you think its worth??? dot mater how much it cost me to get it :biggrin:  but what do you  all feal its wotrh or a fair market price for the car is???? thanks
> *


I think you should make it a hopper so everyone can see it and it could help promote the BBQ at the end of the year. You know Shue make great annoucements


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 17 2006, 09:17 PM~6194096
> *I think you should make it a hopper so everyone can see it and it could help promote the BBQ at the end of the year. You know Shue make great annoucements
> *


Naw i was gunna but i am retireing i suck at hopping anyways car is for sale make reasonable offers or possible trades guns money women???? what you got


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

them are some dam good pic bro:: UCE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good guys....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benboutit_@Sep 16 2006, 03:57 AM~6185406
> *He won the rims in the raffel
> 
> 
> ...


big i lookin like they ready to roll,


----------



## Bumper Bluez (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice pics Benny!!!!!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 17 2006, 10:01 PM~6194378
> *Naw i was gunna but i am retireing i suck at hopping anyways car is for sale make reasonable offers or possible trades guns money women???? what you got
> *


I got $.50 on it...and don't forget Tone ya gotta go away, to make a comeback........


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

VERY TRUE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 22 2006, 08:43 PM~6227351
> *I got $.50 on it...and don't forget Tone ya gotta go away, to make a comeback........
> *


Hurry up and make that comeback, on 13s. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 18 2006, 09:25 AM~6195878
> *big i lookin like they ready to roll,
> *


 they're always ready to roll big "I" STYLE BABY #1


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as always...


if i were to leave this club i would look into joinin them...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG I COMES TIGHT NO DOUBT! PDX AND BEYOND


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## jb63 (Aug 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I HEARD IT WAS ON CABLE ACCESS , IS IT TRUE THEY CUT OUT THE HOP??


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 5 2006, 11:00 AM~6507847
> *I HEARD IT WAS ON CABLE ACCESS , IS IT TRUE THEY CUT OUT THE HOP??
> *


JUST THE BIGTIME BUILT CARS.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 5 2006, 11:00 AM~6507847
> *I HEARD IT WAS ON CABLE ACCESS , IS IT TRUE THEY CUT OUT THE HOP??
> *


THE BIGTIME CARS WERE CUT OUT OF THERE SHOW. ALL OTHER HOPPERS IN THERE PICTURES NONE OF THE 85" YELLOW 64 MONSTER HOPPER OR OUR TIGHT 63 IMPALA HOPPER EITHER. SOME BODY DONT LIKE BIGTIME. WE EVEN DONATED A SET OF WHEELS TO SUPPORT THAT SHOW AND JUMPED OUR CARS TO HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT. WHO KNOWS?


----------

